# washing for restaining



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

thought I would post some pics so you guys know im legit :yes:
3 guys (including me) washed the house, scraped, sanded and wirebrushed as needed and washed two sheds in 7 hours. Nothing impressive but it was fun to wash off all the mildew. Before on the left, after on the right


----------

